Ask HN: Do You Use Continuous Integration? OpenSource, Hosted or Your Own? - mariocesar
======
herbst
I for myself have GitLab with its CI and handcrafted scripts that deploy
(because i currently support multiple environments, it was just easier to
write them myself)

At work we use mostly Github and a local Jenkins instance.

~~~
sytse
Cool! We're working on adding deploy functionality to GitLab itself to replace
some of the scripts [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/3286](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/3286)

